# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Conditional Formatting for Standard Deviations

## ajzeleny

Need some help. I have a row of data that I would like to apply conditional formatting that formats values that are above or below 1, 2, 3 standard deviations. The rules I added are: change color to yellow for 1 std dev above average, change color to orange for 2 std dev above average, change color to red for 3 std dev above average. HOWEVER- when I apply the changes to the data everything that is 'between the average and 1 standard deviation' remains white. Would anyone know the formula I would need to enter to get this information to turn a different color (Green or Yellow)? Here is my data:
158		
37		
48		
135		
102		
124		
85		
106		
185		
132		
91		
232		
Any help you could provide me would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

----------


## arlu1201

Hello ajzeleny, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

